# [Prolog] Tiefensuche + Iteration



## Hix (6. Dezember 2006)

*[Prolog] Liste sortieren*

Grüß Gott an euch alle!

Ich habe folgendes Prolem:


Wie kann ich die Liste [Soldat1,Soldat2,Soldat3] nach dem einkommen der Soldaten aufsteigend sortieren?

So steht es im Programm:

```
arc(Offizier1, [Soldat1,Soldat2,Soldat3]).
einkommwn(Soldat1,100).
einkommwn(Soldat2,500).
einkommwn(Soldat3,300).
arc(Offizier2, [Soldat2,Soldat3]).
```


Das möchte ich als Ergebnis haben:

```
arc(Offizier1, [Soldat1,Soldat3,Soldat2]).
arc(Offizier2, [Soldat3,Soldat2]).
```


----------

